# Suggest Gaming monitor under Rs. 15000



## SureshG (Jun 22, 2014)

Suggest me a monitor for gaming under Rs. 15000
I'm thinking of buying BenQ GL2460HM or BenQ RL2455HM.. Are they good?


----------



## Remind1990 (Jun 23, 2014)

SureshG said:


> Suggest me a monitor for gaming under Rs. 15000
> I'm thinking of buying BenQ GL2460HM or BenQ RL2455HM.. Are they good?



I have a XL 2411Tfrom benq n a dell too. The RL2455HM has good output go for it n fits your budget.


----------

